# Detorsion RT Fallopian Tube



## Tori (Apr 10, 2014)

What CPT code would be used for the "detorsion" of the fallopian tube?  The note reads:

_"Visualization of the pelvis revealed a gravid uterus, 7 weeks size, with a corpus luteum in the left ovary, on the right side.  There was noticeable torsion of the right fallopian tube.  This was detorsed with the blunt probe and the right ovary and tube was placed back into the pelvis."_


----------

